# Canna aqua clay pebbles



## Robert Johan (Feb 28, 2019)

hi all,
new member and first post, thanks for you help in advance.

I have a new large tank ordered and on the way, and i've estimated the cost for the substrate (ADA aqua soil) could be around 1000 australian dollars (running at about 2 inches).

Is 2 inches enough/to much?

So i was wondering if i could have a layer of Canna aqua clay pebbles (hydroton balls) covered by a layer of the ADA aqua soil the capped with gravel? This is just to reduce the cost. The clay pebbles run at $30 for 45 litres and the ADA runs at around $50 for 9 litres. And if it is ok what amounts of each layer would you recommend.

One of my concerns is the possibility of ammonia build up in the gaps between the clay pebbles.

Thanks again for all your help.

Kind Rgds Robert


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

One possible problem with using the hydroton balls at the bottom of the substrate is that larger "particles" tend to move to the top of the substrate, as smaller particles migrate to the bottom. I'm not sure this will actually occur in just a few years, but it has to do so eventually. Other than that I don't see any reason it wouldn't work. Two inches of substrate is a good goal.


----------



## Robert Johan (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks Hoppy, 

may hay to put off the tank for a few months to save the cash. 
There's always a cost with a short cut and the thought of the hydroton balls across the top of my substrate is no an appealing one.

Robert


----------



## fischig (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow, 1000 Austalian, Canandian, or US dollars is a lot of money for substrate. I did not see a size posted. I guess it is a monster-sized tank?

If you feel strongly about the ADA and want to save some money, I would think you could get a discounted price. Perhaps, even a wholesale price. If $1000 is a discounted price, again, the tank must be huge!

As Hoppy said, you might not get the results you want if you try to stretch the ADA by mixing it with different media. You would need something of the same approximate size and, perhaps, the same approximate weight (buoyancy?). 

A much less expensive route would be to use an inch of organic topsoil, subsoil, or mineralized topsoil capped with 1-2 inches of sand. Of course, the chemistry would be different. ADA provides certain benefits such as buffering and the other options are closer to inert. With the soil options, you might need to work with the water to achieve the desired GH/KH and other elements for your livestock and plants that ADA already provides.

I bought one bag of Fluval Stratum for a 5.5 gallon tank. But, Stratum is too rich for my wallet for the 90 gallon tank I am setting up.

However, if ADA is the only substate that fits your needs, it is what you need to buy. It is just unfortunate that it is as expensive as it is.


----------



## Robert Johan (Feb 28, 2019)

thanks fischig

tank size 96inx30inx30in

made some errors with my calculations should be between $500 and $600 still a lot of money.
decided only going to use the pebbles in media bags for aquascaping covered in soil.

cheers Robert


----------



## Robert Johan (Feb 28, 2019)

ADA Aqua soil


----------

